# ILMC On Facebook!



## Dave

For those who have Facebook accounts, become a fan of I Love My Cockapoo! Our Page can be located here: 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Love-My-Cockapoo/342688860808

It's rather empty at the moment. So become a fan and spread the word to all your friends who own cockapoos!


----------



## kendal

will do lol


----------



## wilfiboy

just have done ... posted on the wall but dont know where it went .. somewhere in cyber space i suppose .. my computerskills are rubbish. x


----------



## paul1959

Done as Paul Crane.


----------



## Jesarie

I added it too! XD


----------



## crazymaisie

yes,have done x


----------



## Georgiapeach

I clicked the "Like" button, too!


----------



## lady amanda

YAY!!!!! lol I am there!


----------



## Kel

I liked it too!


----------



## frankalison

I've done it .


----------



## francesjl

done it !!


----------



## H&B

Yay!!! Will add now  x


----------

